

Facebook Use May Lead to Psychological Disorders in Teens - agilo
http://mashable.com/2011/08/08/facebook-teens-study/

======
ganley
I hate headlines like this. What it should have said was "Facebook OVERuse..."
Which is just as true of any number of things. For example, students who check
Facebook during a 15-minute period when they're supposed to be studying get
lower grades. No, really?

------
sek
You cannot make a non polarizing comment about this topic but i think it's a
good thing that this research is done. Facebook or social networking general
is affecting the life of a lot of people, there is definitely change in
peoples personality.

------
martingrace7
you're right. though facebook profiles owners cannot be younger than 13, there
is about 1,5-2 million teens registered. we should do something!

